# seeking advice as parent of a child who wants to pursue snowboarding more serioulsy



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

My son is 10 years old and has been riding since he was 7. Considering we live near the beach and not the mountains, he has advanced quite a bit for as little as he has had chances to practice. Including his 2 weeks last summer at Mt. Hood, he has probably had less than 30 days of instruction total, but he has definitely impressed me (although I am biased). He is riding most terrain with confidence and now working on tricks in the park such as small jumps, box slides, 360s, smooth transitions on the halfpipe, etc. 

He has expressed an interest in concentrating on snowboarding more seriously including snow"boarding" school. Obviously this is a huge financial committment and a family sacrfice so I really want to make sure he is serious and knows what he is getting into. We are also looking into more summer camp opportunities in Oregon (again cha-ching, cha-ching). I would like to be able to send him to college also. 

For those who are pursuing this sport seriously, I would be interested to know the path you took and how you got started. I am not at all delusional about my son's chances of ever competing at the top levels, but he seems to have some raw talent and he wants to try to be the best he can be. Any and all suggestions are welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

How constraining is money for you? That will indicate the path I would suggest to test him....


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

well, we don't have an unlimited supply of funds. We have 2 other children (1 in college already). Private school or private coaching is not out of the question, but it would be a stretch with our current combined income.

Also contraining is our location. We live on the east coast 3 miles from the beach, but 5 hours from the nearest descent ski resorts.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

If there's anybody on this forum that can answer your question, it's Argo. :thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say at that age...got to be near the hill...whatever hill...and the hill determines the rider. So idk if it you are able to move the family. Of course living on the hill is best and if the hill has a school on the hill, then its riding everyday...iirc Argo's situation. But the hill will have a large influence...park, big mtn or otherwise. Obiviously kids change, I know a fair amt of kids that are now 18-21 that have grown up on the hill that is 70 minute drive...and when younger they all dreamed of being pro and some have access to legit pros. All of them have skills and yet none of them want to be a "PRO" for more than having heli access, but they do want to live the snowy life....but in general, that is what our little hill produces...lovers of the snowy life.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Try sending him to woodward.they have a location in pa. They have a snowboard program.they can help in his development. Especially in park. I am sending my 10 yo there this summer.


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice and comments. I check in with my son every day to see how he is feeling about all of his activities. Snowboarding is still his top choice although I do want him to realize that he would have to give up pretty much everything else to focus on this. He is also a black belt in Tae Kwon Do but ready to take a break on this. I have to say the balance and strength he gained through the TKD has helped him with everything else including snowboarding. He also likes basketball and lacrosse so my question to him was are you ready to give up all other sports to focus on snowboarding? He says yes, but at 10 I think he needs not make a quick decision. Luckily he cant attend any boarding schools I have found until 7th grade so if he is still this enthusiastic by then, I will know he is serious.

I will check out woodward. One of the snowboard instructors at 7Springs also recommended this. He is getting to the point that regular kids camps at places like 7springs are less geared to his more advanced level. We are also looking into Windells (in Oregon) to advance his skills this summer. H's younger brother is 8 and has had a total of 8 hours of snowboard instruction, but moved from complete novice to a level 5 rider in less than 2 days. I see him following in H's footsteps so perhaps I have 2 potentiall serious riders in my house. Double the fun and double the money of course.

Unfortunately living near the hill is not possible right now as our incomes are dependent upon living near DC, but I think it's a fair question to raise for discussion regarding the possibility of any kid being serious about riding and NOT living near the hill. I would be interested in other's perspective on this.

Thanks


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Since you don't live near a hill, your only option other than short, camp style board school outings would be to send your son to a full on boarding school. 

There are a lot around, but the only one I have experienced is Carrabassett Valley Academy in Maine. It's a great program, I've had many well educated friends that have gone there for their high school years (9 - 12), and they have some big names that have gone through their program such as Bode Miller for skiing and Seth Wescott for snowboarding.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

My daughter went Wendells for a week during 3 summers which she earned 1/2 funds for. She had a great time, learned some things...but the real experience was social...perhaps a girl thing, but she still has contact and ocassionally shreds with some of that crew and the extended friends. However a person can do academic schooling and boarding there...iirc mostly year round....maybe not this year due to lack of snow. For us its beyond our $ range. But living 70 minutes from the hill, during her Jr yr in hs did about 80 days and sr yr did 100+ and her sr project was training with Baker's pro and vol patrollers. But as a parent, a significant part of riding and getting in is having some skill, determination but alot of it is developing relationships with folks who are IN the sport.


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

I have been on the CVA website as my son shoved his ipad in my face to look into it. He found it and is already relentlessly asking me to go there. In 7th grade it's only a 4 month program (and he has to get through the rest of 5th and 6th grade first). If he attended in 7th grade he would have to attend part of the year here and he is currently in an academically advanced day prep school. I'm a little concerned that the two schools would not mesh with their curriculums, but I know WPS where he goes now does cater to some child actors who are away a lot of the time in NY doing Broadway shows or filming movies so maybe there is a way to work it out. Of course this means paying for 2 private schools at the same time. Public school not so great here at the beach and we were used to MoCo MD public schools before which are in the top 5 in the country. As his parent, I am not willing to completely give up academics for snowboarding.

Does anyone have any experience with the middle school program at CVA?

I wish there was a way to have someone knowledgeable evaluate him and say, this kid has great potential in this sport, or he doesn't. It's not just the money, but also him giving up part of his normal childhood and adolescence. Is this too crystal ball?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

There are other options around the country. CVA is a great program, I am friends with one of their snowboard program directors. There are only a few programs that have schools included into the program as a true year round program. Ski and Snowboard club Vail is a local one where I live, this is the program for athletics. They have a number of options for schooling. There is a pretty highly regarded private school called Vail Mountain School and there is a semi public school program called Vail Ski and Snowboard Academy. They also have a program that is semilar to CVA where the kids go to school in summer where you live and come do the "winter tutorial" here while snowboarding in the winter....... I can also give you the program directors info here in Vail. They have an amazing freestyle program(park/pipe/slopestyle)..... I think there are 5 current athletes in the olympics from the program. Kaitlyn Farrington, Ayumu Hirano, Steph Magiros, are the few I can think of off the bat.... 

Vail Ski and Snowboard Academy – Academic Partners

There are a few academys around. There are not alot that have a full time academic program. CVA and VSSA are the more well known ones. Vermont is another one Vermont Academy ~ Our Academic Curriculum

I went a different route. We sold our shit, packed up and moved to the mountains so we could all live the life everyone else in the "real world" gets to only enjoy on vacation. I also opted to homeschool my son and get him a private coach. I had him in SSCV last year but they do not have a good big mountain snowboard program. I homeschool through "Keystone Online School" and love it. 

I would warn you that the schools like these are just as if not more tight nit than others as they spend ALOT of time together. If he is in a small private school, it will be pretty much the same. Also, you will be spending more than just program fees, we go through a few, 4-5 minimum, snowboard setups a season. Since he is still small you probably have a year or two before he really starts destroying equipment while training. Competitions cost money too, you have to split the cost of the coach to travel with them, pay for fuel, airfare if out of town, housing, competition fees, tour license fees and the list goes on. Budget about another $800-1000 a month during the season for these things if doing local tours, $2-3000 a month if doing national/international tours. If he is in a full-time athletics program he will have to compete.....

PM me if you want these guys numbers, post up with specific info needed.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I should also mention that IF you decided to homeschool you can get all of the course work done in DC and send them to pretty much any academy in the country that does not offer academics. 

There are a few others around the do academics but these are the more well-known ones. 

Here is Vail Mountain Schools website. 
Vail Mountain School


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

What is _your_ motivation though? If you are considering this in order to give your son a leg up in life, it's not the right choice. Chances of making a living (never mind a good one) in snowboarding is pretty low. He'd be better off concentrating on his basketball and hoping to get into the NBA, or on his TKD and hoping to become a personal trainer (or a stuntman).

If you're hoping to give him some life experiences, that's great but I don't think it should be at the expense of financially crippling your family. One of the big payoffs for putting kids into sports and such is that the focus on the sport keeps them busy and relatively out of trouble (idle hands, etc). But it sounds like you're already doing that with the other sports.

My take on it is that given the distance to your mountain, the chances are very low for him getting the hours he needs to be _great_.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Talkin' to an acquaintance this past weekend at the hill. Our sons did some laps together a few times.His boy was a year older and much more advanced then mine. Sent his son to a camp in the PNW for the summer. Got in with the "wrong crowd" and is now in trouble with the law. Weed and some other shit he didn't elaborate on.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

you said you had other kids if that's the case you might want to keep them in mind and try to do things for them as well. or at least include them in the decision my parents did this for my older brother. 

they completely packed up my family moved two hours away in the middle of the school year. just so my brother could do his sport at a different location and be with a different coach. 

it also meant that they pulled me out of all my activities so they could put all the money and resources and time into his. we all were told we are making the sacrifice for the greater good for my brother. I spent all of my Childhood from age 6 to age 14 watching my brothers games and practices and everything else. we never went on family vacations we just traveled for competitions

I'll spare you the details but let's just say it led to a lot of resentment towards my brother and parents and my parents later had a lot of regrets. he did end up getting a full ride scholarship to an incredible college however it completely destroyed our family. shortly after my brother left for college my parents got divorced and it took them years to recover from the debt they probably would have just saved money paid for his college education first place


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

With an academy type of setting the other kids and family do not have to move or travel. Only the one kid goes and focuses on school and snowboarding from October -May or even all year.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Also, this may let him realize it's not for him. It really takes some dedication to be a full time athlete and student. If so, it's a year that he still got his education through and got to snowboard too.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I don't know the situation there, but Argo is the man for all the info for sure.

I have an 8year old stepson who is into his boarding, loves it, wants to go everyday, but we are fortunate enough to live in Norway where there is plenty of snow and loads of slopes, will he ever be good enough to make a living, doubtful, will he have fun learning, yes, and he is enrolled in a very good program at our local slope run by KIF, an organisation that currently has 2 snowboarders at the Olympics...!!! Population 25,000 so only a small place..

He attends lessons there outside of the school, and is pushed by the older riders, and himself, try to keep it as informal as possible is what i would say, while still keeping his interest up and focused on having fun...

We set up a Facebook page and have a few videos on there, but you must remember that kids can be really funny and change there minds daily, only you know what you think is worth giving up to pursue "his" dream, and if it really is "his" and not yours, then get some time on the snow... Let him enjoy it, keep him interested and then when the time is right, do something about it... Just don't push him too hard...

and if you want to be nosey, have a look at www.sneakysnowboarder.com that is the Facebook page of my stepson, nothing mad, just a little bit of fun, for him, and for us to keep his stuff separate from our own Facebook...


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

Mixie - I totally get what you are saying and I experienced some of this myself back when I was young. My brother was a collegiate athlete in both soccer and tennis. I am not suggesting that we uproute our family at all or ask or other 2 children to give up anything. Our oldest will still attend an out of state university and our youngest will be able to keep being involved in other things if he chooses (although right now he biggest interest is minecraft)

I think Argo is right about the academy experience maybe being the best approach if we decide we are taking the pludge on this.

There was a question somewhere on the thread about my motivation. It's totally mom-based. I would love to be able to give all my kids opportunities to get really good at something they are interested in while they are young. That's really it. I also want them to well-rounded, well-educated adults.

I guess my biggest reason to be trepidatious is the "putting all the eggs in one basket factor" at the expense of many other things.

Thanks to everyone for providing input. It has been very helpful. The good news is that other than summer camp, there isn't really much of a decision to make until he gets to middle school.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

One other thing to note and really know going in....... Snowboarding/skiing is a lifestyle, not really just a sport. You will have to take the plunge and accept what comes of it, the mtn life. He could end up as a poor mtn goat 20 years from now or he could use it as a growth and lifestyle experience to make him push harder in life and go further than he would have otherwise. Either way mtn life is definitely not a bad life but it absolutely not the stereotypical city/real world life you know/live and I once lived. 

Getting him in young is the key as well as them having some moral values instilled as a very young child, knowing right from wrong and being strong willed to follow the right path. 

If he loves snowboarding he will excell in school because he will have to so he can ride... 

I love the life having been in it for 3 years now. I also love traveling with my son and seeing him grow as an athlete and a person. I couldn't miss that. My other kids are older and away though both @21. We moved away after they graduated high school and are in college now... They are jealous a bit now but we could have moved sooner, they opted to finish high-school there. 

You will miss a lot with your son moving for school but at least they are all beautiful places to live or visit.....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Which camp do you use? We have been to mt hood the past 5 or 6 summers.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

leesamgentry said:


> I would love to be able to give all my kids opportunities to get really good at something they are interested in while they are young. That's really it. I also want them to well-rounded, well-educated adults.


^ It seems you have things figured out ^

Kids learn fast, and when they learn young they learn in a way nobody can learn as an adult. Also, if he's already good with another sport/discipline then it is generally easy to transfer that into anything they take later on. Most great athletes are/were also great at something else, it's generally the focus and maybe other outside factors (ie a scholarship, moving near a big mountain, race track, etc) that determine what it is they will be greatest at.

I have a 4 y/o who loves snowboarding (he did a couple of days last yr, did the bunny hill on his 1st day and was surprisingly good from the get go), he also tells me everyday to put him in karate class. I'm putting him in karate this yr and had this season been good, he would have already had his snowboard gear and a few days on the slopes already...

Subscribed to this thread to see how it goes for you.

Edit: oh and BTW i wouldnt want my son o be a snowboard "pro". Unless he's one of those very few who is able to make a bussiness out of it and is able to actually, you know make living out of it. Most board sports "pros" are just kids who get free gear (apperently they call it swag) in exchange for busting their assess and ditching many other productive ventures to help a company sell gear to other kids. No thanks.

Best of luck!!


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

He was at Mt Hood Summer ski camps last summer for 2 weeks in late July and early Aug. He was there by himself and did get a bit homesick I think, maybe because he was one of the youngest kids who stayed in the cabins that long. It was also a 3 hour time difference to home and the cell reception was horrible so he couldn't communicate with us much by phone either.

That being said, he is pushing me to book him some weeks at Windells this year because (and I quote) "they have a way bigger park"


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I would sway you to high cascade for him. They will have more is age group and is generally a better atmosphere regarding what mojo was talking about earlier.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

Sub'd. I like to se how this progresses for you guys. 

I am young so I will let the wise men and women provide all the guidance here. I will say, like argo said, be prepared for what he may grow into. The mountain life is multifaceted. You have millionaire riders who are both excellent riders and business men (I.E. Mr. White), the back woods mountain folk who live like bums just to ride, and then you have people like argo and others on this forum who work hard and live where they do so they can live their lives doing what they love. If you take the leap, your son may one day be one of those Olympians who everyone envy's. If you are truly focused on the things you stated, then that should not matter. Hopefully he does become a super star, but focus on instilling the things that matter, and maybe one day those things will provide him a solid road to his dreams. Either way he will have an amazing childhood, strong foundation, and will grow up to become like many people on this forum: hard working, values what matters, doing what he loves, and most importantly reaching back to help others do the same. You, like argo, are an amazing parent for even considering this for your kid. I am sure everything will work out whether stardom is the end or not. 

Best of wishes!


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

Argo - thanks for the tip on high cascade. just checked out their website luckily min age is 9 so my younger son could also attend as he will be 9 by summer.

If you have any inside info to clue me into about windells or woodward, please PM me.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Windmills is more of an older crowd that's slightly more rowdy. 

Woodward is ok but very very limited snow at one facility in boreal/Tahoe. great for learning tricks in an gymnastics type setting. PA has no snow for summer camps.


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

yes woodward in PA is tramp work and fake snow


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

leesamgentry said:


> My son is 10 years old and has been riding since he was 7. Considering we live near the beach and not the mountains, he has advanced quite a bit for as little as he has had chances to practice. Including his 2 weeks last summer at Mt. Hood, he has probably had less than 30 days of instruction total, but he has definitely impressed me (although I am biased). He is riding most terrain with confidence and now working on tricks in the park such as small jumps, box slides, 360s, smooth transitions on the halfpipe, etc.
> 
> He has expressed an interest in concentrating on snowboarding more seriously including snow"boarding" school. Obviously this is a huge financial committment and a family sacrfice so I really want to make sure he is serious and knows what he is getting into. We are also looking into more summer camp opportunities in Oregon (again cha-ching, cha-ching). I would like to be able to send him to college also.
> 
> ...



I am going to burst your bubble. 

If you don't have the means to send your kid away to (what is basically) a luxury private school, then don't. Nothing against your son, but the snow parks and skate parks are filled with kids who have considerable aptitude for those sports. Gymnastics gyms all over the country are filled with even more kids whose air awareness and body control are even better still.

I don't see the rewards (greater skill at snowboarding and more time on the hill) being worth the cost (i.e. you potentially not being able to afford college for him or his siblings).

If you live near a beach then there are other sports that he can get involved in (is there good surfing there?). 

Even if you had money to burn, I would see a snowboarding academy/boarding school as a bit of throwing caution into the wind.

He may love snowboarding for the rest of his life (which is fine, take him to the slopes as often as is practical), but if he is only 9 or 10 or something then you run a huge risk of him finding another activity 2 or 3 or even 6 years down the line that he likes even more.


Also, there ain't nothing wrong with skateboarding as a warm-weather substitute


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

Tarzanman - all very good points and I don't disagree with you at all. I have explained to my son that even if he could become better than 99% of all the people in the world there would still be a lot of people better than him.

As I mentioned in the original post, I'm not at all delusional about this and fame/fortune have never been my expecation. I was being a bit flip when I said I wouldn't be able to send him to college.

Luckily we have at least 18 months before he is even old enough to attend one of these schools and most of them don't start until 2 years after that, so nature could run its' course and he could move on to something else. If this occurs I won't push him at all. It's up to him. I have suggested that he take the next 18 months to 2 years and focus on gymnastics as well to show me how serious he is. We will see.

In the end it doesn't matter what I or his dad want for him. If we get to that point and we can't make it happen financially, then he will have to adjust. Also not a bad life lesson.

My main objective in writing the initial post was to get feedback from others who may have had similar experiences with similar kids and get a real-life perspective.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Gymnastics and something like judo are great base sports for action sports. Increase flexibility, learning how to fall hard properly, learn to spin and flip(air awareness) and show his dedication to learning and progressing to a snowboard program.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

leesamgentry said:


> Luckily we have at least 18 months before he is even old enough to attend one of these schools and most of them don't start until 2 years after that, so nature could run its' course and he could move on to something else. If this occurs I won't push him at all. It's up to him. I have suggested that he take the next 18 months to 2 years and focus on gymnastics as well to show me how serious he is. We will see.
> 
> In the end it doesn't matter what I or his dad want for him. If we get to that point and we can't make it happen financially, then he will have to adjust. Also not a bad life lesson.
> 
> My main objective in writing the initial post was to get feedback from others who may have had similar experiences with similar kids and get a real-life perspective.


As a parent of a 19 yr young woman who is addicted to the snowy life (youngest of 3…has 2 older bros), who started at grade 3. We saw right away that she had a passion and some aptitude and some drive. Anyway irregardless of meger finances, the issue was first providing her with enjoyable experiences and then to see what her level of commitment might be. The goal being for her to be self-determine and be responsible for herself. So the first couple of years we bought the gear and she would have to earn ½ half of the money for the pass (grade 4 only and 5th grade is a free pass from the hill). During grades 6, 7, 8 she earned/saved all the money for her season’s pass, and we matched dollar for earned dollar for her gear. In grade 9 and 10 she gradually figured out how to pay for all her gear and passes. In grades 11 and 12 she was doing it all herself ski/riding 100+ days and was getting herself flowed and pro-formed. At 17/18 she also picked up BC skiing and DH biking along with her boarding and skiing. So now at 19, she is still living at home (when she’s in town), she is going to school part-time and working….has bought and paid for her own car (audi a4 wagon), just returned from skiing a month in Montana and is volunteering to help set up the LBS at Baker. We know that she has partied and she shares stories of some of her shenanigans but she seems to have a good head on her shoulders and has seen what drugs and alcohol can do to folks; and most times declines those activities because she has other things she would rather to do. 

We are darn proud of her and she pretty much does what she wants. She knows she is responsible for making it happen. So at a young age, its about providing good experiences, during ages 7-14 its about being involved with a good peer group with some parental guidance and attention. And from 14-21 its about them figuring out how to do their own stuff on their own; and we tried to do this, not by telling her what to do, but by asking her “what is your plan or how are you going to make that happen and what did you learn from that experience?”...and all 3 kids are doing fairly well. I just wish she would actually get the dishes in the damm dishwasher…lol. 

The point is, its not about boarding, its about a kid developing self-worth, self-respect and becoming confident, competent and learning how to become responsible for following their passions and establishing themself. Anyway just my 2 cents.


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

Seems like you really should be proud of your daughter. Thanks for the 2 cents. Your comment about the dishwasher made me laugh.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Do you live near dc or the beach? I'm confused by a couple earlier posts.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Close Hollis relative to who is saying it. My sister lives near D.C. And the beach in my opinion and she is in Frederick MD. Way closer than I am to the beach.....


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

sorry for the confusion - Hubby and I work and have a place in DC but we live 3 miles from the Atlantic Ocean. Obviously I don't have to be in the office everyday. The commute is about 3 hours.

Our other place in DC is actually not that far south of Frederick, MD. Small world


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's my.morning view while posting at this time of day typically.


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

looks cold


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It was actually pretty warm around 20F. Boot top fresh powder all over the mountain. Nice 90 minutes spent before work.


----------

